# Negative ions do the same thing that grounding will do



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

"Negative ions do the same thing that grounding will do:
increase oxygen uptake, kill pathogens, and
increase nutrient transfer to, and waste secretion from cells.
There are a number of great products below to use, try, and sell, which will greatly increase people's quality of life."

jerry

"Great things have been effected 
by a few men well conducted." )
- George Rogers Clark

There are many therapies out there to stay healthy, and to help heal, but a couple very powerful and cheap ones are the use of negative ions and Grounding, or Earthing.
See Earthing:The Most Important Health Discovery Ever?

BTW, my wife brought a kit to a mom who is a surgery nurse for her son who was in a bad accident. She was exited that we were making the kits, and told my wife that hospitals ground patients while they are in surgery.

"Grounding" / "Earthing"





David Wolfe's Earthing Experiment - Part One





http://www.townsendletter.com/May2010/earthing0510.html

http://www.earthinginstitute.net/

For negative ion ideas, see article below.
One of the best ways to get Ions is to replace a light bulb with a Negion CFL bulb from Purely Products;

http://www.purelyproducts.com/

Again, lack of negative ions and excessive positive ions cause illness. Negative ions can be used to treat illness and improve health.
1. Arthritis symptoms, hands, feet, knees, neck, symptoms may come and go, positive ions.
2. Joint disease, positive ions.
3. High blood pressure, positive ions.
4. Cancer, conditions set up by positive ions. 
5. Sinusitis, positive ions.
6. Pulmonary tuberculosis, positive ions.
7. Peripheral neuritis. diseases of the peripheral nervous system, positive ions.
8. Stress symptoms, positive ions.
9. Negative ions can help kill bacteria and viruses. Positive ions encourage.
10. Mental instability, psychosis, mania, rage, clouded thinking with positive ions. 
11. Pulmonary emphysema, positive ions.
12. Pneumonia, laryngitis, positive ions.
13. Dry hacking cough, positive ions.
14. Respiratory illness, positive ions.
15. Allergies / hay fever, positive ions.
16. Depression, suicidal thoughts, psychosis, mania, positive ions.
17. Nausea, general malaise, positive ions.
18. Road rage, anger, shooting rage, positive ions. 
19. Asthma, positive ions. 
20. Negative ions are as necessary as water and air to humans, animals and soil.
Our body systems will not adequately function without negative ions. Negative ions promote healing and good health to the total body and are utilized by all body systems.
source: http://www.gaiathera.com/e/salt/7_negative_ions.htm
http://ion_effects.tripod.com

HTH
jerry

MY DAUGHTER, PUT THIS TOGETHER FROM DAVID WOLFE'S TALK;
THANK YOU!!!!

Interview concerning radiation:
Part 1(Part 2 below) 
http://www.thebestdayever.com/news/podcast/podcast-63-dave-wolfe-on-radiation-
protection/ 
Recap at 19 minutes:
1. grounding (shield from environmental and defense to electrically push radiation out!)
2. kelp (bio available iodine)/other seaweeds
3. ginseng (modulates ability to remove radioactive debris immune)
4. ashwagandha root (strengthens thyroid in stress)
5. chlorella (chlorophyll squelch toxic debris)
6. zeolite (defend from, adsorbs)
7. fulvic acid (accelerates absorption of good nutrients)
8. iodine (major varieties: Nascent Iodine, Ioderol, Lugol's solution)
9. reishi mushroom (deals with radiation, immune system builder)
10. sea salt, salty miso (800% acceleration of removal of poor quality halogens)
Additional:
high dose Vita C
magnesium
selenium (Brazil nuts)
coconut products/cream- support thyroid
megahydrate (http://www.longevitywarehouse.com/Mega-Hydrate-p/megahydratephi.htm )
crystal energy ( http://www.longevitywarehouse.com/Crystal-Energy-p/crystalenergyphi.htm )

Part 2
http://www.thebestdayever.com/news/...ation-protection-part-2-the-water-connection/
black mica extract for water: ( http://www.longevitywarehouse.com/Black-Mica-Extract-16-oz-p/blackmicals16oz.htm )

NEGATIVE ION GENERATORS!!!

IF YOU HAVE A WORKING ALPINE, OR ECO-QUEST UNIT, THESE HAVE NEGATIVE ION GENERATORS. NGs CAN BE BOUGHT VERY CHEAPLY; CAR PLUG INS; I HAVE ONE COMING TO TRY. HOUSE UNITS ARE MAYBE 50 BUCKS, I WILL CHECK ON THAT. BASICALLY, THEY PUT OUT NEGATIVE CHARGED IONS. ARE WE GETTING THE MESSAGE??? INTERESTING THAT POSITIVE CHARGED NUCLEAR PARTICLES ARE BAD. BEING GROUNDED POURS NEGATIVE ELECTRONS INTO THE BODY, AND SHIELDS IT WITH NEGATIVE ELECTRONS. IT IS CHEAPER, FASTER, AND NEGATIVE ELECTRONS ARE IN INFINITE SUPPLY.
A DECENT SIZE NEGATIVE ION GENERATOR UNIT WILL DROP ALL OF THE DUST (READ RADIOACTIVE PARTICLES, ALLERGENS, WHATEVER) OUT OF THE AIR. IN SECONDS. FACT. THEY ALSO REMOVE STATIC ELECTRICITY, WHICH IS POSITIVE CHARGE AND DAMAGING.

I STARTED LOOKING AT THIS, BUT WILL DO A SEPARATE POST ON IT...

FOR STARTER IDEAS;

SALT FANS; --CHEAPEST, JUST GET A GOOD POLY FURNACE FILTER FROM WW, SPRAY IT WITH GOODSEA SALT MIXTURE, LET IT DRY, PLACE IN FRONT OF BOX FAN, TO KEEP SALT FROM AFFECTING THE MOTOR, EVEN PUT A FILTER AT THE BACK TO PRE-FILTER AIR, AND KEEP THE SALT FILTER CLEANER LONGER, ETC STERILIZING, FILTERING, & PRODUCING NEGATIVE IONS...(SEE BELOW)

Salt Masks; --Soak or Spray dust masks in Sea Salt Brine, Dry, etc Yo have a dust mask and Negative Ions, and Sterilizer:REMEMBER THIS ONE!!! It will work to prevent the spread of, and it will cure respiratory disease, WHOOPING COUGH, ANTHRAX, ETC !!!

Salt Pipe; --Make a container (White vitamin bottle or the like, poked full of holes in the bottom with a push pin, or corn cob skewer, etc. Put in dry sea salt; even wrapped in a coffee filter puffed out to seal against bottle wall. Negions, filter and sterilize, etc the air you breathe. REMEMBER THIS ONE!!! It will work to prevent the spread of, and it will cure respiratory disease!!!WHOOPING COUGH, ANTHRAX, ETC !!!

Salt Pipe // "Gas Mask;" --Get creative; figure out a container - vitamin bottle, etc, filter, and a flexible tube connected to a nebulizer mouthpiece, or an oxygen mask; Negions, filter and sterilize, etc the air you breathe. REMEMBER THIS ONE!!! It will work to prevent the spread of, and it will cure respiratory disease!!! WHOOPING COUGH, ANTHRAX, ETC !!!

SALT LAMPS; SOME PEOPLE HAVE THESE --GET BULBS, AND GET THEM ON!!
OR DO LIKE ABOVE, MAKE A WIRE CAGE, SPRAY SALINE MIX, DRY IT, SPRAY IT, DRY IT, ETC, THEN PLACE A BULB INSIDE OF IT...OR SIFT LARGER SALT CRYSTALS OUT OF SEA-AGRI/SEA-90, AND PUT THEM OVER, OR AROUND A LOW WATT BULB LIKE IS IN THE SALT LAMPS, A "CANDLE FLAME SMALL BASE BULB, MAYBE 20 TO 40 WATT???

OR MAKE ONE OF THESE SALT BOWLS --A WOODEN BOWL, A LAMP, AND LARGE SALT CHUNKS;

Bask in the purifying light of all-natural salt crystals and let your spirit restore and relax! Beautifully crafted of nature's mystical healing element, this homeopathic lamp inspires a deep feeling of tranquility and calm. Each rock is completely unique in shape, color, and size. Measurement and weight vary by individual rock.

Weight: approximately 6 to 9 lbs. Salt rock and wood base. 15 watt light bulb not included. UL Recognized Approximately 6 1/2" diameter x 6" high.
CHECK OUT THE BENEFITS OF NEGATIVE ION THERAPY = FANTASTIC FOR ALLERGIES & MIGRAINE HEADACHE SUFFERERS = REDUCES STRESS LEVELS....SO MANY NATURAL HEALING EFFECTS !!!

BRACELETS; WITH YOU 24/7;

No Problem Negative Ion Balance Energy Bracelet

Titanium-and-Negative-ion-Beads-Sports-Bracelet

Titanium Negative ion with Gold sheet Bracelet

NECKLACES; WITH YOU 24/7;

No problem Balance Quantum Pendant Negative ION Power

Noproblem-Necklace-Negative-Ion-Balance-Sports-Power

http://cgi.ebay.com/Negative-ion-Ne...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3365707799

CAR UNITS;

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Anion-Oxygen-Bar-Ozone-Fresh-Air-Purifier-Car

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Oxygen-Ionizer-Solar-Power-Car-Fresh-Air-Purifier-Ozone-
Negative Ion Car Air Purifier Deodorizer Cleaner Auto
Negative Ion Auto Car Generator

Negative-Ion-Generator-Hybrid-Car-Air-Purifier

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ichibahn-901390...717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eaf60da25

OZONE UNIT; CLEAN THEM, AND TURN THEM ON, OR IF YOU CAN, BUY ONE!!!

4 ion towers for 190.00 --4 families safer for 50 bucks ea
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-NEW-IONIC-UV-AIR-PURIFIER-TOWER-OZONE-PRO-CLEANER-

whole house units;

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LIVING-ALPINE-FRESH-UV-AIR-PURIFIER-OZONE-CLEANER-

http://cgi.ebay.com/MicroLux-Air-Purifier-Hepa-Carbon-Ionic-Ozone-Generator-

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ZEN-LIVING-ALPINE-CARBON-AIR-PURIFIER-OZONE-

MY # 1 CHOICE!!! a multi-tasking unit!!! HealthyCFL™ An AIR PURIFIER wrapped in a LIGHT BULB. Savesmoney. Great for allergies. (JUST GOT THEM TODAY TO TRY, AND WE WILL BE SELLING THEM, SO CALL US IF YOU WANT THEM)
What if you could have a healthier home just by changing a light bulb?
This is a super high quality CFL light bulb, and a carbon needle point ionizer in one unit!!! WOW!!! (carbon does not wear out like steel; you pay 300 to 900 for some units and THEN have to replace needles once a year!!!. you will not need to do that with these puppies)

Purely Products is an American company which helps bring diapers and child care to needy families. Purely Products is one of the most impressive companies, best websites, and most awesome line of products I have seen in all my years of research and development. 
The idea of making a top quality bulb for a very good price, and just throwing in something for free which some people pay 30 to 300 dollars for, is an amazing blessing to every family that buys these things. Guaranteed.

When you get two bulbs for 19.95, you get a Pocket UVG Sanitizer Light free. If you buy four bulbs, you get free shipping as well as a pocket sanitizer with each pair.

The sanitizer was my first intro to Purely Products. It is a hand-held scanner with a UVG (Germicidal bulb in it, shielded to protect your eyes, and 15 seconds of slow scanning will sterilize any surface; table, wounds, burns, instruments, cell phone, shopping cart, etc.
For those of you familiar with Colloidal Silver -the new, almost Magical "Nano Silver," seriously, it just so happens that both the silver and these lights resonate at the exact same frequency; 880 to 930 Nanometers, a VERY high frequency. BUT it kills bad little bugs!!! Immediately...well, 15 seconds or so.
For any of you all who actually listen to me, that information alone alone is worth a million dollars. Literally. That frequency took colloidal silver from the "Quack-watch" and SNOPES category to being approved and certified by the EPA, AND THE FDA, and sought after by the MILITARY, The Pentagon, and Homeland Security. It is now a totally legit billion dollar industry. 
Well, that frequency can now be kept in your purse, first aid kit, or medicine chest for any emergency in the form of a safe and effective scanner -which also has a flashlight!!! Multi-tasking again!!! 
I suggest you get as many as you can, along with these CFL Ionizing light bulbs, and give them as gifts, stock them up as trade/barter items, sell them, give them away, whatever. 
Every room that has one of the Ionizing bulbs in it, will have less sickness, more pleasant relationships, more creative and productive people, and be a safe-room against the onslaught of any lurking allergens, infectious pandemic virus, and nuclear radiation particles -as anions drop dust of any kind out of the air.
If you want a healing "clinic," just supercharge a room with negions, and ground the sick / injured person, and you will see miraculously fast recoveries;
"My research mate said he'd been riding his pushbike, no hands , just cruising and came unstuck, went over the handlebars face first....ouch ! Grazed forehead , nose , cheek and chin,.
Took a bit of bark of his hands too...A painful mess.
Saw him 3 days later and not a mark..called ******** eh? He's late 50's like me...healing takes a bit longer ! He said, no no, you know what I did ?
Well turns out he slept with the ELANRA http://www.negativeions.com/?gclid=CJKb662a-6cCFUeApAodqXqyrQ about a foot from his face . plus a few other times during the days. I double checked up close..he pointed out areas and sure enough, new skin....mmm...3 days ? WOW.....negative ions really work

REPLACE A CFL, USE FAR LESS ELECTRICITY, AND PRODUCE NEG-IONS, IMPROVING HEALTH!!! GET THESE IN 110V, AND LET'S BUY CASES OF THEM!!!
What if you could have a healthier home just by changing a light bulb? 
Purely Products

Healthy CFL™ An AIR PURIFIER wrapped in a LIGHT BULB. Saves money. Great for allergies.
View our Commercial
BUY NOW
A portion of your purchase goes to Diaper Love - a non-profit organization providing diapers to children in need.
Savings
How It Works
From the creators of Healthy Home Lighting, Healthy CFL.
The built-in ionizer cleans the air by generating negative ions that attract positively charged airborne allergens and removes them from the air.
Negative ions have been shown to increase levels of serotonin in the blood, delivering more oxygen flow to the brain and promoting an overall feeling of well-being.
A single Healthy CFL cleans a room up to 12' x 12'.
Health Benefits

Built-in ionizer releases negative ions
Removes allergens: pollen, dust, mold spores, pet dander, smoke
Cleaner environment for your entire family, especially allergy and asthma sufferers
Negative ions have been shown to increase serotonin levels, delivering more oxygen flow to the brain
Helps counter the energy-draining effects of positive ions emitted by electronics, household materials, etc.

Energy Benefits

CFL Compact Fluorescent Lightbulb
Uses 80% less energy of standard incandescent light bulbs
EnergyStar rated
10,000 hour life span
Lasts 5 times longer than traditional bulb
Reduces carbon dioxide (CO2) output by over 750 lbs Over the life of the bulb, based upon 9.8 cents per Kilowatt Hour.


----------

